# Silvan Elves



## morello13 (Dec 22, 2002)

Is this just another name for Nandor, grenn elves, the elves who stopped b4 the misty mountains nad some fo them later crossed and came to ossiriand adn eriador?
thanks
J>


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 22, 2002)

I wouldn't say that it is exactly another name for Nandor, but the silvan (woodland) elves (those of Lothlorien and Mirkwood) were Nandor in origin. This is just the way I see it, I might not be correct.


----------



## Aldarion (Dec 30, 2002)

I think you're right Nóm - check the index, morello...


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

That's right,Nom.



> Silvan Elves - Also called Woodland Elves.They appear to have been in origin those Nandorin Elves who never passed west of the Misty Mountains, but remained in the Vale of Anduin and Greenwood the Great.


----------

